# Orange blinking light while charging (Toshiba Laptop)



## thecrusticroc (Mar 26, 2017)

Heya,

recently I saw that my power LED of the laptop blinks orange whenever I have the PSU plugged in. It said PSU is plugged in but not charging. Not knowing what to do I kept it in, replugged it multiple times and then my PSU overheated and the electronics probably then burnt (It smelled burnt).
I tried a different PSU which charges for 10-20 seconds and then the same orange blinking reappeared and again it stopped charging. Scared of burning another PSU I unplugged it now and I don't know what to do. The battery still has some % left right now and I'm not sure if it's charging while the computer is off. (It doesn't blink)

Things I tried so far:
- resetting by removing the battery and holding the power button for 30 secs.
- update BIOS but it's already at latest version.

My Laptop is a Toshiba Satellite C660-2NK, PSC1QE-04H002GR and has Windows 7 x64 installed.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Is the power cord you are using a "compatible" or is it oem?


----------



## thecrusticroc (Mar 26, 2017)

The (burnt) one was the original one which came with the computer from the manifacturer. The one which is currently plugged in is an official one also made by Toshiba.

Quick update: While the computer is off it indeed charges. The only problem lies in charging it while the power is on. After 10-15 seconds of charging the LED starts to blink. Disconnecting and reconnecting the power supply makes it charge again for 10-15 seconds sometimes even minutes before blinking again. This is really odd...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Maybe it is time to move on I always say that over 3 years it owes you nothing anyway and these days Toshiba is fraught with issues on their laptops anyway.


----------



## thecrusticroc (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah, I agree. Just thought maybe it's still fixable but let's be honest... it's time to get better gear, it's not that expensive anymore. I'm kinda mixing some components together to build myself a proper PC. Thanks for your help anyways.

Greetings
thecrusticroc


----------

